# Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga ("The Spanish Mozart") - Symphony in D Major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

*Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola* (27 January 1806 – 17 January 1826) was a Spanish Basque composer. He was nicknamed "the Spanish Mozart" after he died, because, like Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, he was both a child prodigy and an accomplished composer who died young. They also shared the same first and second baptismal names; and they shared the same birthday, 27 January (fifty years apart).

Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga - Wikipedia

The symphony you find here below is one of his few works which have survived. How do you rate it?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Good, but I do prefer his string quartets.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A good symphony, not a great one.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Sometimes you hear amazing works from a very young composer (eg. Hermann Goetz Piano Concerto #1 at age 21). This is not one of them. But he might have progressed to better works if he had lived longer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I say very good, love his music , the Chandos CD by Juanjo Mena is on my play list today.


----------

